# wie? (enkelvoud of meervoud)



## Udo

Het vragend voornaamwoord *wie* is in mijn taal (Duits) uitsluitend enkelvoud. Kan het in het Nederlands ook meervoud zijn? Ik las onlangs zinnen als bij voorbeeld:
Wie van jullie *zijn* er vandaag jarig?


----------



## Peterdg

Ja, het dient voor enkelvoud en meervoud.


----------



## marrish

Ik wou dezelfde vraag stellen maar een beetje anders:

Wie was er?
Wie waren er?

Is 'wie' meer gebruikt in het enkelvoud of in het meervoud?


----------



## Peterdg

Het werkwoord in het enkelvoud is altijd OK bij een ongedefiniëerd gezegde (in jouw voorbeeld: "er"). 

In sommige gevallen kan, mijns inziens, het werkwoord ook in het meervoud worden gezet. Dit is zelf verplicht als er een gedefiniëerd gezegde in het meervoud volgt: "Wie waren die mannen?"


----------



## bibibiben

Het is geheel aan de spreker om te bepalen of er na _wie_ een persoonsvorm in het enkelvoud of meervoud komt. De spreker zal _Wie was er_ zeggen als z/hij ervan uitgaat dat er maar één persoon was. De spreker zal _Wie waren er?_ zeggen als z/hij ervan uitgaat dat er meer dan één persoon was. Als de spreker geen flauw idee heeft of er nu één persoon of meer dan één persoon was, zal deze waarschijnlijk willen terugvallen op _Wie was er?_


----------



## marrish

Jullie hebben mij voortreffelijk geholpen!


----------

